# Renaissance



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

You're here because you like classical music. How far back do your tastes go? Do you groove to Tallis even when it's not being used by Vaughn Williams? Do you enjoy music that is more than 400 years old? How about Middle Ages music?

Bouree by Praetorius








This very late Renaissance as it is contemporary with Monteverdi

Susato. Mid 1500's


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Of the late masters my favourite is probably Victoria. However, Josquin is rapidly rising to become one of my favourite composers, and I have very much enjoyed Dufay and Ockeghem. I look forward to exploring this genre further, though I must admit Machaut is not to my taste - too early. I prefer the Renaissance to the Baroque, taking the the genres in general.


----------



## Ivanovich (Aug 12, 2012)

I also prefer the Renaissance to the Baroque era. Most baroque music is insufferably boring, especially the Italian baroque and Vivaldi in particular.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

More than 400 years old? You bet! Each age reflects itself differently, and it's fascinating to hear them express their view of the world.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

I am a great admirer of the music of Jacob Clement, Josquin des Prez, and Cornelis Cannis.
Some recomendations:








Works of Jacob Clement (also: Clemens non Papa) on the Deutsche Harmonia Mundi label

And almost any recording the Egidius quartet has ever made (!)

They are currently doing a quite interesting and unique project. In the church of the Dutch city Leiden all of the six choirbooks survived the heavy violence of the iconoclasm. The books were for a very long time in archives, until recently rediscovered. 
Now the Egidius quartet started to record them all, and so far they are halfway this project.






This gives a better explanation then I can give in English (it is spoken in Dutch, but there are good English subtitles). The music is exquisite.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

it's a big love of mine, too... I really have devoted much of the past 2 years wallowing in Renaissance & Early music, especially by the Tallis Scholars and The Sixteen. At times, I think I could almost get rid of the rest of my collection and invest in Renaissance, then I come to my senses and realise I'd miss Beethoven and Brahms too much!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I prefer Baroque to Renaissance. Just couldn't get into those Masses. Byrd's Harpsichord music and Dowland's Lute Music are enjoyable for me though.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

I suppose I'm primarily interested in 'Early Music'. As a result I've got what I'd consider a lot of Renaissance music. I've got quite a lot of Medieval music too.


----------

